
Why isn't there a super awesome mobile first Node.js shopping cart platform? - qhoc
The world of innovative ecommerce platform is pretty much standing still. The latest born was pretty much Magento and now they are heavy as heck. It is slow and hard to maintain. The Admin UI is cumbersome. I am not counting the SaaS type like Shopify or Wanalo.<p>Why isn&#x27;t there any kick ass node.js shopping cart that is easy to use like Etsy interface? Or should I take the task of building it??
======
munimkazia
Hmm. I think most of the people who use these readymade platforms aren't
technical people, so PHP works as it is easier to understand, deploy and
manage.

Even for technical people, if I was looking for a readymade solution, I
wouldn't really care if its build on PHP or node. But if I was building
something specialized which needed to scale to huge amounts of traffic, I'd
start from scratch with something like Node.js.

Also, look at Opencart. It isn't too bad.

~~~
qhoc
Maybe it's not the problem with PHP but most shopping cart built on PHP was
dated back 4-5 years. They are too lazy to simplify it. When Magento came out,
I thought that was it. But it's getting bloated like anything else. If someone
wanted to have a simple responsive design site and image zoom capability, it's
multiple steps (install, get add-on, fix templates... ). Anything out of the
box these days are just not needed or lack of latest features. I think with
node.js/sails/mongodb as backend and Bootstrap/AngularJS as frontend, things
could be simplified 100x. I had heck of a time just to find which Magento file
to modify the template for left menu...

------
sciolistse
I know right? I've been working on one for the past year or so, have a few
customers on my lil platform.. But I've had to stuff it in between projects,
so progress has been slow.

~~~
qhoc
If you have a website or github page, please share. What were the main
feedback?

